# truma secumotion



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
anyone got one of these regulators from truma that allows you to use the heating in transit safely.

tramp


----------



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi tramp

Secumotion is not a regulator, it's a special high pressure hose which has an integral auto-shutoff valve. It activates if there's a sudden drastic loss of pressure (eg. caused by a rupture in the hose).

FrankiaMH


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Where can you buy these hoses from?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

see here

http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/products/detail1_en_78787.html


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi tramp,

I have such a system on my Rapido with a dual gaslow system, however I have just changed the rubber hoses to stainless from Gaslow because both the rubber hoses were not 100% impervious (and never will be) and there was always a slight gas smell in the cupboard. Gaslow do not supply stainless with the correct fittings to use the auto shutoff valve so will from now on close the cylinders when travelling. I never had to use the heater/hot water when travelling anyway and think it much safer to close the cylinders anyway.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

The secumotion system comprises of a secumotion regulator and compatible secumotion high pressure hose that has a rupture protection shut of valve. You have to have both parts to be legally allowed to use the gas system whilst driving. The hoses come in a number of different variants depending on the gas cylinders being used. The hoses are approx £25 from truma directly and the regulator should set you back somewhere in the region of £40.

If you want to use 2 cylinders with the system then the secumotion regulator is compatible with a number of different changeover valves.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

two things must be added here:

Firstly, the SecuMotion not only comes with different country-specific high-pressure hoses. (Which, by the way, can be obtained separately, making it possible to switch over to another national gas bottle standard by just changing the hose.) It also comes in _different versions_ for different normal gas flows. And for each individual MH it needs to be calculated what the maximum normal gas flow would be, and then the appropriate version must be selected. Otherwise it might either not cut off in case of a leak, if a too "large" SecuMotion is used. Or it might already cut out during normal operation, if a too "small" version is used.

Secondly, there is a catch: SecuMotion only protects the gas system from the regulator on, so the low-pressure side. Should one of the high-pressure hoses leak, or be torn off during an accident, then SecuMotion provides no protection.

After all, in my opinion SecuMotion does not really significantly increase safety levels. It does however make it _legal_ to drive EU-wide with gas appliances working.

Best Regards,
Gerhadr


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Secumotion*

Good morning Tramp
We also have a Rapido that was fitted with Secumotion. We had so much trouble with the system- guming up - we had to uninstall it. Basicly the regulator fills with an oily deposit (I was told due to the high pressure) that stops the Gas getting through the Regulator. We have now installed the New version of Regulator from Truma that has only one Pigtail. The Pigtail connects to the top of the Regulator at 90 degrees. One Gaslow Pigtail then connects to the Regulator - this is the RED WHEEL type that conncts by hand - almost instantly!. When on site we leave the Gas connected. When traveling or in storage, the Gas is always tuned off with the Pigtail disconnected and hanging down to drain out any oil.
We havent had any Gas problems at all since April 09.


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Secumotion*

Good morning Tramp
We also have a Rapido that was fitted with Secumotion. We had so much trouble with the system- guming up - we had to uninstall it. Basicly the regulator fills with an oily deposit (I was told due to the high pressure) that stops the Gas getting through the Regulator. We have now installed the New version of Regulator from Truma that has only one Pigtail. The Pigtail connects to the top of the Regulator at 90 degrees. One Gaslow Pigtail then connects to the Regulator - this is the RED WHEEL type that conncts by hand - almost instantly!. When on site we leave the Gas connected. When traveling or in storage, the Gas is always tuned off with the Pigtail disconnected and hanging down to drain out any oil.
We havent had any Gas problems at all since April 09.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

To provide a balance. Ours is fine. No oil. Allows us to keep fridge on auto without having to keep switching gas on/off. Also have 2 cylinders with auto switch over which is very useful.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
MY ORIGINAL POST is old but boff did a very good update for information use only I think  

tramp


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Gerhadr
I have a high pressure hose attachment which I use with my Propane blow torch which in includes a pressure valve (just in case the hose is burnt through). Do you know a soource of these - or anyone else!!!


----------

